
Show HN: Easy Gmail Scheduler – Schedule Email: No 3rd Parties, Serverless, FOSS - raybb
https://github.com/RayBB/easy-gmail-scheduler/
======
raybb
I originally made this two years ago and finally decided I would document it,
fix it up, and share with the community. I'm open to any feedback.

~~~
gnuarch
Thanks! Not using Gmail myself, but maybe people using mixmax.com for deferred
mails don't mind a pointer towards this non-intrusive alternative.

